# I'm going to be a girl for halloween, help me be slutty



## frenchy (Dec 16, 2007)

high heels ,long nails lolllllllll i just can't wait to see the pic of that one !


----------



## maleficent (May 20, 2007)

don't forget eyelashes


----------



## Ryadread (Oct 24, 2006)

How about a purse or a little clutch bag? Eyelashes & Perfume will work nicely too. How far out are you willing to go?  I bet we could dress you up really nice!


----------



## Sure why not? (Oct 4, 2008)

Ryadread said:


> How about a purse or a little clutch bag? Eyelashes & Perfume will work nicely too. How far out are you willing to go?  I bet we could dress you up really nice!


Oh! a purse or wristlet is a good idea. I'm going all the way, trying to get free drinks all night.


----------



## twidget722 (Aug 27, 2008)

make sure you practice walking in high heels a few times before you go out....it is alot harder than it looks!


----------



## churchofsubgenius (Sep 8, 2008)

Advice, wear dark nylons or shave your legs. 

Oh man are you brave, dressing up as a woman is one thing, dressing up as a slutty chick is going to get you some odd attention. I hope you like in a tolerant area.


----------



## LilsheDevil (Aug 30, 2005)

Sure why not? said:


> I already have a general idea of what I need.
> 
> Things I have:
> 
> ...


everything you need on your list,you can get at a thrift store,as far as high heels,you might want to go with wearing platforms....lol
here is a picture of this Air force guy that dressed up as a woman,if you noticed he isn't wearing his heels...lol
View attachment 2421


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

If you want to look slutty you should go to a normal hallow. costume shop. 90% of costumes for women are slutty...


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

Ohhh. Make sure to shave good. And it might not be a bad idea to heavily powder your 5:00 shadow  If you're feeling brave you could pluck the stray hairs under and or above the eyebrows. Press on nails or some that come off easy. If heels or chunks dont work you could wear those ballerina flats, or flat shoes with bows on them or something.


----------



## pumpkinjack (Nov 3, 2007)

I don't mean to show my feminist roots, but why must we equate women with being slutty? That's the one thing that bothers me about Halloween is that there are women's costumes that totally objectify women. Maybe this is for another thread...


----------



## MrsMyers666 (Oct 19, 2004)

pumpkinjack said:


> I don't mean to show my feminist roots, but why must we equate women with being slutty? That's the one thing that bothers me about Halloween is that there are women's costumes that totally objectify women. Maybe this is for another thread...


I agree with you completely, but I don't think Sure why not? meant anything by it. I think overall yes there are way too many slutty costumes out there which is why I go my own route and not buy them.

Sure why not? is there anyone you can borrow a bra from? For jewelry I'd say go to Wal-mart. As for clip on earrings, have not seen those in years, but maybe a costume store. Also shoe wise, me being someone who does wear heals...maybe go the knee high boot route. There is some ankle support with them, plus less of your hairy legs to worry about


----------



## Sure why not? (Oct 4, 2008)

MrsMyers666 said:


> I agree with you completely, but I don't think Sure why not? meant anything by it. I think overall yes there are way too many slutty costumes out there which is why I go my own route and not buy them.
> 
> Sure why not? is there anyone you can borrow a bra from? For jewelry I'd say go to Wal-mart. As for clip on earrings, have not seen those in years, but maybe a costume store. Also shoe wise, me being someone who does wear heals...maybe go the knee high boot route. There is some ankle support with them, plus less of your hairy legs to worry about


Sorry to the women, I didn't mean to call anyone slutty, I'm just trying to have some fun here. If I dressed up as a girl in jeans and a sweatshirt it wouldn't be as fun. 
Yes, I have a friend who I can barrow a bra, skirt, haver her do my makeup so that's not going to be a problem. At first I was thinking of just wearing a tank top or something, but then I might go the route of a guy dressed as a girl dressed as a football player. So All I'll really need is a football jersey, some high white socks to cover my hair legs, and some pudding to stuff my bra.
I think I'm gonna get this wig too: Goldilocks Adult Wig - Costumes

Cheap and looks fairly real.


----------



## churchofsubgenius (Sep 8, 2008)

I don't know about the football thing, it seems like an unnecessary layer of complexity/confusion.


----------



## OMGDan (Sep 28, 2006)

Like others have said with the high heels, i was Frank N Furter a couple years ago and wanted to do it right, so i went and bought a size 13 pair of womens shoes, which wasn't easy to find.

They lasted about 15 minutes and i walked around the town barefoot on a freezing jersey night.


----------



## Marvin_loves_Jen (Oct 6, 2008)

Have you seen Paris Hilton? Just try looking like her. Haha

Seriously, I agree. Heels will do the trick to make you look sultrier. I just dunno if you can enjoy the party wearing heels. Choose the ones that are really comfortable and make sure to walk in them days before the party to avoid nasty foot pain during Halloween. No one wants that. Anything but the foot, man.

What else??? wear hot red lipstick and paint your nails red, too. Try to learn some girly catch phrases, too like "It's like really cute" or "That's so fetch". 

What am I saying???


----------



## MrsMyers666 (Oct 19, 2004)

Marvin_loves_Jen said:


> Have you seen Paris Hilton? Just try looking like her. Haha
> 
> Seriously, I agree. Heels will do the trick to make you look sultrier. I just dunno if you can enjoy the party wearing heels. Choose the ones that are really comfortable and make sure to walk in them days before the party to avoid nasty foot pain during Halloween. No one wants that. Anything but the foot, man.
> 
> ...


Do you like "Mean Girls"? LOL


----------



## robb01 (Oct 7, 2008)

What girl doesn't know how to be slutty?


----------



## Pat-f (Oct 15, 2006)

I think you should go more the glamor queen rout. Lots of make-up feather boa, long dress ect. I think it would be easier to pull off, and more convincing. Or to be really funny you could go as a slutty Hillary Clinton. Add a Hillary Mask to your ensemble. But that might make someone ill.


----------



## Curlgoddess (Sep 23, 2008)

Just some advice on filliing your bra, a friend of mine went as a woman one year and used a nerf football, cut in half to put in the bra. It worked great!


----------



## paigebeasley (Oct 17, 2007)

TRAMP STAMP! The ultimate slutty girl tattoo. (Don't think I'm putting them down, I have one myself)

I drew one on a guest last year, I'm going to try to post a picture...

n12928398_35200767_8191 on Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## The Real Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

*This post made me LOL.*

_Don't forget a high girly voice _

*(sorry ladies)*


----------



## frenchy (Dec 16, 2007)

OMGDan said:


> Like others have said with the high heels, i was Frank N Furter a couple years ago and wanted to do it right, so i went and bought a size 13 pair of womens shoes, which wasn't easy to find.
> 
> They lasted about 15 minutes and i walked around the town barefoot on a freezing jersey night.


omg i would have love to be a little fly and see that in person ahahahaha !


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk (Sep 28, 2008)

*visual inspiration*

I think Dave Grohl and Jack Black are good slutty inspiration if not very funny in the foo fighters video for the song Low 

YouTube - Foo Fighters - Low

That or just google bratz dolls I think that image applies well


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk (Sep 28, 2008)

*youtube*

Sorry the embedded youtube video doesn't seem to work in the forum
Just search for it on youtube also how about the Rocky Horror Frankenfurter
crazy tranny and slutty 

Do an image search on google for prostitute lol plenty of erm idea's there.


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk (Sep 28, 2008)

*I saw this*

Saw this could be a good halloween costume idea change the wording to read "out of work shemale" perhaps lol

Nevada Offers Plenty of "Tricks" for Halloween


----------



## twidget722 (Aug 27, 2008)

paigebeasley said:


> TRAMP STAMP! The ultimate slutty girl tattoo. (Don't think I'm putting them down, I have one myself)
> 
> I drew one on a guest last year, I'm going to try to post a picture...
> 
> n12928398_35200767_8191 on Flickr - Photo Sharing!


That is hilarious, a bit disturbing but great none the less!


----------



## Pat-f (Oct 15, 2006)

You can also find some good looking temporary tat's at the Spirit store, or even in some of the vending machines in front of stores.


----------



## TheCostumer (Oct 12, 2008)

*Legs And Shoes*



OMGDan said:


> Like others have said with the high heels, i was Frank N Furter a couple years ago and wanted to do it right, so i went and bought a size 13 pair of womens shoes, which wasn't easy to find.
> 
> They lasted about 15 minutes and i walked around the town barefoot on a freezing jersey night.


In order to not have to fool with legs and shoes, I go as Charley's Aunt or A Victorian Grandmother ( both characters from the same costume) in which I wear a 115" hoopskirt. No leg shaves & I can use my bowed shoes from my Little Lord Fauntleroy costume. However, everything else is to the "T" such as pantaloons, hose, bra, purse and correct purse items, lace fan, makeup and with the Grandmother I used granny glasses and a corn cob pipe.

Have fun. Would like to see a picture.

You can see my pictures in my picture album on my site.


----------



## TheCostumer (Oct 12, 2008)

*I Am Going As An "Old" Girl*

For the first time, I will be wearing a dress. Never have before!

I am going as a swinging pipe smoking Grandmother this year .

I think we both will have fun! Why not?

I have attached a picture of my costume.


----------

